# Godin A6 400$



## sodapop (Aug 25, 2011)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## brokentoes (Jun 29, 2014)

Good deal. These are nice guitars


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

Can only see one of the sliders in the picture of the guitar top.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

I love the necks on these. Good price. If anyone from the Halifax area grabs this PM me I know where you can pick up the correct Godin gig bag cheap.


----------



## sctrotts (Oct 8, 2015)

That's was a smokin' deal.. looks like it's gone now though. someone scored!


----------

